# Started bleeding CD19!!! why??



## jec

Hi Ladies :hi:

I am sooooo confused right now! 
Last month AF was 6/7 days late, and this month i started spotting yesterday CD19, but today is more AF like than just a spot! :wacko:

I didn't notice any EWCM this cycle, although we still BD'd every other day just incase:winkwink:

I was due to have my regular smear test Tuesday, and was going to have swabs done at same time, but obv had to cancel that, and i'm supposed to be having my bloods done tomorrow, but i guess if this is AF then i won't be able to have the progesterone test as i'm back to the beginning of yet another cycle!!??

I just wish i knew what this bleeding on day 20 is all about! Up until last cycle i've always been a 28 day cycle!

Arrgghh....stupid body what are you doing to me!

:sad2:


----------



## honey08

it cud be early implant bleeding ? 

im going thro the sorta same thing , i spot for a day 4days after af , then this mth i wiped and had pinky cm aswell :? im O 2day tho , im also having swobs done soon as i get awful cramps aswell

wotever it is goodluck x


----------



## jec

Thankyou Honey

yea i thought about implantation bleeding, but the more it goes on the more i think its early AF :(

Good luck to you too,x


----------



## honey08

its shudnt be ur af already at cd19 :? maybe uv a slight infection ... this is wot im starting to think ive got with all the cramps i have :? 

when u at docs? x


----------



## jec

Yea it is too early for AF, hence my confusion. At docs tomorrow for bloods, so will see what they say, yea i'm cramping too, kinda like AF cramps but not!! x


----------



## honey08

oooo i think if this is first time its happened it cud be a gud sign hun , ive been spotting/cramping when not on af/due af for 5mth now :?


goodluck xx 

maybe someone eles can give u some answers x


----------



## jec

It had stopped last night, nothing when I wiped! And this morning there was a slight brown smudge! Going to see nurse this morning for blood tests so will FX she has some answers/advice!!


----------



## LadyLupton

Implantation bleed? Can be quite copious and go on for up to 5 days. My SIL's was like that and resulted in two happy healthy girls. HAng in there, cross your fingers and have a cup of herbal tea. I say test when AF sould have shown up. 

Any pain?


----------



## jec

LadyLupton said:


> Implantation bleed? Can be quite copious and go on for up to 5 days. My SIL's was like that and resulted in two happy healthy girls. HAng in there, cross your fingers and have a cup of herbal tea. I say test when AF sould have shown up.
> 
> Any pain?

Thankyou LadyLupton

FX'd that it is. It's back again, but still not like proper AF, cramping has been on and off, BB's sore and heavy, but usually are before AF. Oooooo twins? OH is hoping for twins so we won't have to go through all this again :thumbup:

I have a test ready and waiting.


----------



## jec

It came back, and now it's gone again!!!! Gawwwwdddd it's so frustrating not knowing why the hell my body is doing this!!


----------



## hlynn

i started bleeding this month at 9dpo..and i usually have a quite long lp..so i was very confused..ovulation was confirmed by progesterone blood test..so im still very confused as to why i started so early..ugh the ttc thing is just horrible isnt it


----------



## jec

Hey hlynn, yea i had all my bloods done today, so will find out next wednesday what they come up with.....sooooooooo impatient tho, which doesn't help!


----------



## hlynn

what bloods did u have done? i am gonna check a pg test and then start 100mg clomid, i am so bummed because i had been on clomid for 4 months and this was my first natural cycle and i ovulated and everything and then af comes at 9dpo! what nice surprise for me that was truley ruined! :cry: i hope everything comes back good for u!


----------



## jec

Errmmm....a few, progesterone was defo one. I don't wanna test yet as it's too early isn't it? I'm not convinced that AF comes this early. FX for both of us that it's implantation....let me know when you test? 

Good luck x


----------



## hlynn

yeah thats what im saying! but it certainly looks like af and its red so not old blood..it was brown at first that turned to red..its not heavy by any means but its not light either if that makes any sense


----------



## jec

Yea i'm the same, not as light and brown that i keep reading about, but not quite as full on/red/heavy as AF....gaaahhhh.....stupid bodys!! I think i have read just about everything Google has to offer on the subject! lol


----------



## hlynn

lol oh yeah ive been there..i am so frusterated! i am gonna take an hpt with fmu tomorrow and if its negative im gonna start the clomid 100mg..i just hate the waiting and wondering..our bodies can be so mean to us sometimes! even if i was to get af why couldnt it have been on like 12dpo..or later even..just something to show me that my body is doing what it should :cry:


----------



## EffyM

Hi!!

I started with some read thread like spots of blood in the cm on cycle day 15 and had full on bright red blood into the next day (cd16) 
my nurse said it was breakthru bleeding... and that it could be an awesome sign for me cause it tells her my body was trying to ovulate or prepping to. 

which today is cd 24 and yesterday and today i have pos opks and peak cbfm!!!

so dont fret about it!!! :dust:


----------



## jec

Well today it seems to have gone! But i have been having quite a bit of cramping! Slight tugging too. Not anywhere near my usual AF pain tho....

Babydust to us all.x


----------



## hlynn

mine is pretty much gone today its just light brown spotting but i did a test this morning and it was negative so im pretty sure it was af just not a heavy one which i never have heavy ones anyway so thats normal, im gonna start my clomid 100mg today eeek :D


----------



## Hope Filled

I was looking for some help with this, I am also 9 dpo and started spotting yesterday and today had a headache and dizziness yesterday with hot and cold flashes, Lots of EWCM and not like my period normally, do have pain but higher then normal, normally its very low. Can really be on my period?? I have 27 day cycles. 
I did dip below my cover line yesterday and today have risen above it slightly today.
I also started DHEA at the start of this cycle, does anyone know if that could make your period start sooner?
Going crazy with this.


----------

